# Alienware X17 R2 i9-12900HK Runs Only At 3.0 GHz On All Cores.



## Kryptonite9097 (Apr 21, 2022)

Hello everyone,
I own an Alienware X17 R2 with the i9-12900HK. I have the problem that the clock rate is only a maximum of 4.0 GHZ on Cinebench r23 under full load. Sometimes it happens that all cores run at 4.4 GHz, but only for about 5-10 minutes. After that, they drop to 3.9 - 4.0. This happens sporadically, without any recurrence. I've tried using Throttlestop, but I can't find a real solution to increasing the clock speed on all cores.
I've tried to increasing the TDP and undervolting to-125mV, but in 99% of the time I get "just" 4,0 GHZ on all cores. Why do I sometimes get 4,4GHZ on all cores (without changing any settings in between the benchmarks)

*Also the temperatures are MUCH better when the Laptops runs at constant FULL 4,4 GHZ*

When I'm running 3,9 - 4,0 GHZ on all cores I get ~18,000 Points
and at 4,4 GHZ over 21,000.

What makes the CPU not reach always (at least 3,3GHZ) constantly?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 21, 2022)

Your CPU is not running at full speed because at least one of the cores is at 100°C. Thermal throttling forces the CPU to slow down as much as necessary so it does not exceed 100°C. The amount it slows down depends on how hot your laptop is and what sort of stress test you are running. You will need to improve your cooling if you want your CPU to run at its full rated speed when it is fully loaded.


----------



## Kryptonite9097 (Apr 21, 2022)

Thanks for your insight.
the CPU also decreases it’s speed even if the temperatures are below 100C. The temperatures shown are with LM and laptop-cooler
Maybe there is some settings which enables “full throttle”?

Intel XTU shows “Current Limit” even on Idle sometimes.

Thanks for your help


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 22, 2022)

You also have Thermal Velocity Boost checked in the FIVR window. This tells the CPU to slow down 100 MHz at 70C. Clear that box. A feature that slows a CPU down when enabled should have never been called Velocity or Boost.

Intel makes powerful CPUs but it is impossible to take full advantage of this performance without adequate cooling.

Edit - The log file shows a CPU capable of running at 170W which is insane for a laptop. The cooling can handle maybe 110W. 

The log file shows the only reason for throttling is thermal. Too HOT!!!!

When loaded, the CPU is constantly bouncing off the 100C thermal limit.


----------



## Kryptonite9097 (Apr 22, 2022)

Thank you soo much for your help.  You’ve helped so many people with your expertise. What do you think is the reason why Intel XTU shows “Current Limit” on Idle sometimes?

also when stress testing with Intel XTU the first thing that shows when throttling is “Current Limit” and not “thermal throttling”
But it makes sense what you’re saying

big thanks again


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 22, 2022)

Kryptonite9097 said:


> What do you think is the reason why Intel XTU shows “Current Limit” on Idle sometimes?


In theory this should not happen but sometimes the sensors are a little hyper sensitive. The ThrottleStop Log File only tracks Limit Reasons throttling that is showing up in the CORE column. If thermal or power limits get triggered in the CORE, this will immediately trigger EDP OTHER or Current throttling under the RING column in ThrottleStop Limit Reasons. Perhaps XTU is reporting that. It still should not be happening but I know it sometimes does anyhow.

I am a big fan of the ThrottleStop Log File data. It accurately shows exactly what is going on and why.

```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2022-04-21  19:31:27  49.05   14.2  100.0       0   61   1.3116   39.9
2022-04-21  19:31:27  49.17   11.2  100.0       0   67   1.4362   35.8
2022-04-21  19:31:27  48.86   11.8  100.0       0   62   1.4369   36.7
2022-04-21  19:31:27  48.98   13.3  100.0       0   55   1.4342   42.2
2022-04-21  19:31:27  47.24   33.2  100.0       0   75   1.3965   76.0
2022-04-21  19:31:27  46.00   76.5  100.0       0   74   1.3446   85.1
2022-04-21  19:31:27  44.92   67.5  100.0       0   69   1.3827  123.7
2022-04-21  19:31:27  44.92   65.7  100.0       0   69   1.3695  133.6
2022-04-21  19:31:28  46.55   17.3  100.0       0   66   1.4084   40.9
2022-04-21  19:31:28  49.17   12.0  100.0       0   57   1.4468   35.1
2022-04-21  19:31:28  45.24   33.7  100.0       0   72   1.2830   59.8
2022-04-21  19:31:28  47.93   16.2  100.0       0   69   1.3922   52.3
2022-04-21  19:31:28  45.07   86.4  100.0       0   72   1.3392  108.3
2022-04-21  19:31:29  37.00   97.0  100.0       0  100   1.2019  126.7
2022-04-21  19:31:29  37.00   99.8  100.0       0  100   1.2122  170.7
2022-04-21  19:31:29  44.15   78.6  100.0       0  100   1.2549  122.0   TEMP
2022-04-21  19:31:29  30.70  100.0  100.0       0  100   1.2504  158.0   TEMP
2022-04-21  19:31:29  30.64  100.0  100.0       0  100   1.2515  145.3   TEMP
2022-04-21  19:31:29  30.57  100.0  100.0       0  100   1.2405  141.4   TEMP
2022-04-21  19:31:30  30.51  100.0  100.0       0  100   1.1982  139.6   TEMP
2022-04-21  19:31:30  30.50  100.0  100.0       0  100   1.2080  136.1   TEMP
2022-04-21  19:31:30  30.45  100.0  100.0       0  100   1.2589  135.5   TEMP
2022-04-21  19:31:30  30.47  100.0  100.0       0  100   1.2244  134.9   TEMP
2022-04-21  19:31:31  30.47  100.0  100.0       0   99   1.2523  134.7   TEMP
2022-04-21  19:31:31  30.48  100.0  100.0       0  100   1.1948  134.3   TEMP
2022-04-21  19:31:31  30.47  100.0  100.0       0  100   1.1949  134.4   TEMP
2022-04-21  19:31:31  30.48  100.0  100.0       0  100   1.2488  135.6   TEMP
```

At the start when a couple of cores are loaded, the CPU multiplier is up at 49. As soon as you try to run at full load, power consumption increases to as high as 170.7W, this overwhelms the cooling system so the temperature shoots up to 100°C and pretty much stays there. The CPU only slows down as much as it needs to so the core temperatures do not get completely out of hand. The CPU multiplier has now dropped to 30.50. The CPU stays pegged at maximum temperature for as long as the load continues. That is what all of those TEMP messages mean in the right column of the ThrottleStop log file.

That is a performance drop of almost 38% due to inadequate cooling. Not sure who at Dell thinks this is OK. It is not like you bought some sort of budget laptop. An Alienware with a 12900HK should be the best of the best. Price wise it is. This performance drop when fully loaded is disappointing. Maybe ask Dell to start working on a more robust thermal solution. I am sure there are customers out there who have already given Dell an arm and a leg for this laptop and would be happy to throw them another arm if they could just get the cooling in order. It would be a fabulous laptop then.

Edit - Too bad you cannot change the title of your thread to 12900HK runs only at 3.0 GHz on all cores.

Edit - Title fixed. 

Why doesn't the Dell sales team include this information?


----------

